# Shop heating and cooling



## bsstone13 (Jan 13, 2014)

Can I place a window A/C unit in an interior wall instead of a window? I'm trying to avoid any noise escaping the shop envelope for respect for my neighbors. I would prefer a mini split system, but the funds aren't there right now. My idea is to install a window unit in an opening in my small bathroom wall with a return vent into the shop and plumb it to a drain. So, what reasons are there that this would or wouldn't be a good idea? Thanks!


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I wouldn't put that unit in an interior wall. Seems to me like the it would need to exhaust all of the heat outside to really work. I'm afraid your bathroom might turn into a sauna real quick. I'm no expert, and maybe I'm wrong.

One other thing to consider is a PTAC unit. It is what they use for hotel rooms.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

You'd have to have considerable ventilation into and out of the bathroom to carry the heat away from the condenser side of the wall A/C. If you can figure that out, your next potential obstacle is where and how well the A/C you're looking at carries condensate away from the window (wall) to prevent water damage and be able to get all of it in a single point to drain it away.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I would put in one like this before I'd put a window unit in an interior wall. This will keep the noise inside your envelope, and not heat up the facilities.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

Fred has the right idea. Just duct the discharge heat threw a dryer vent to the outside.


----------

